# Is this mold or root fuzz?



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok, so as the title implies, I can't tell weather this new growth on my macodes jewel orchid just has a fuzzy white root coming out of it, or if it's molding up for go knows what reason.

And if it IS mold, I'd like to cut the moldy part out and try to treat it outside the viv with some sort of fungicide. Any suggestions if this is the case?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Jewel orchid roots look "hairy" 

Don't cut off the healthy developing roots, I do see mold forming at the nodes. Cut the tip free of the mother plant above the mold, but below the healthy developing root


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, I was confused because the roots are so hairy. Any recommendations about what to treat the cut plant with so the mold doesn't spread?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Are there frogs in the tank?
If not, Physan 20


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Do you know where you can get it? Like, does home depot carry it?

Part of it will be treated outside the viv. The other part will remain in the viv (with frogs). Should I treat this part with anything?


----------



## clifford (Oct 17, 2008)

Usually it's pretty easy to tell the difference when misting. If you mist it and it instantly wilts to almost nothing, it's mold. High-humidity aerial roots from a lot of species look similar to that, but from the pattern some is probably mold or fungus.


----------

